# Pearl Izumi X-Project Elite review



## Jeremy_K1 (Apr 24, 2018)

I've had these shoes for 1-1/2 years now and I'm on my third pair. Pearl Izumi's warranty is amazing; but I'm frustrated that the BOA system is secured with such fast wearing eyelets. I hope they reinforce this area as these will continue to be my go to shoes as comfortable as they are.


----------



## katko (Aug 6, 2008)

same issue with the eyelets on my Launch II, I stitched them together after they had torn apart...just like in this review...
http://bikepacker.com/pearl-izumi-x-alp-launch-review/


----------

